# Gutfeld: New e-cig study goes up in smoke



## Alex (24/1/15)

http://video.foxnews.com/v/4007895304001/gutfeld-new-e-cig-study-goes-up-in-smoke/?#sp=show-clips

Just watch this, can't embed the video

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (24/1/15)

Best media vid ever


----------



## exodus (24/1/15)

Thank for the vid @Alex. I agree with you. lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (24/1/15)

Excellent video @Alex - I love the ".... jello shots in your underwear ... " chirp - if we download this video, surely A & M can find a way to post it in a sticky thread: "False Research Reports"?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (24/1/15)

I love this guys. Lets post this link to News 24!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waheed (25/1/15)

Thanks @Alex. I agree @Arthster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (26/1/15)

So brilliant...so true 

It used to be conspiracy theories...nowadays it's conspiracy facts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (26/1/15)

awesome vid


----------

